# Oh che senso che forse è morta



## zipp404

Nel contesto sottostante che significa il sostantivo *senso*?

*Contesto*

Una donna racconta come, subito dopo la fine dell’ultima guerra, sua madre evocava il ricordo dei suoi amici di una volta che erano vissuti in Italia, Francia, nel Belgio e in Germania e che non rivide mai più dopo le persecuzioni razziali e la loro conseguente dispersione, confino, reclusione, o morte.

----------​
«Mia madre, i luoghi li pensava soltanto in funzione della gente che vi conosceva.  La guerra inghiottì [molti dei suoi amici che erano vissuti in Francia, nel Belgio e in Germania].  Nemmeno della Grassi, che viveva a Friburgo, si seppe più nulla.  Mia madre la evocava spesso.  Diceva:

— Chissà cosa farà in questo momento la Grassi?

— Sarà morta! – a volte diceva. — *Oh che *senso* che forse è morta la Grassi!*»


----------



## Starless74

Ciao Zipp
A parte ovviamente _Lessico famigliare_ di N. Ginzburg da cui  il passo è tratto, non ho mai sentito o letto "che senso" usato in questo modo.
Io lo interpreto: «Oh che brutta sensazione mi dà, il pensiero che forse la Grassi è morta!»
Attendi altri pareri.


----------



## MaricaRea

Ciao!
Penso che la parola "senso" sia usata come sinonimo di "impressione". 
Es.: Le viscere del pesce mi fanno senso/impressione/ribrezzo/schifo


----------



## Starless74

MaricaRea said:


> Penso che la parola "senso" sia usata come sinonimo di "impressione".
> Es.: Le viscere del pesce mi fanno senso/impressione/ribrezzo/schifo


Ci avevo pensato, ma mi pareva strano che l'idea della morte di una conoscente potesse "fare senso".


----------



## zipp404

MaricaRea said:


> Penso che la parola "senso" sia usata come sinonimo di "impressione".
> Es.: Le viscere del pesce mi fanno senso/impressione/ribrezzo/schifo



Il Treccani fornisce questa spiegazione della locuzione *far senso*:

*senso *3a. Molto com. nell’uso fam. l’espressione _fare senso_, di cosa che produce una impressione forte e non gradevole (simile a disgusto o ripugnanza) o un turbamento psichico in genere: _vedergli perdere tutto quel sangue mi faceva senso_; _spettacoli di miseria che fanno senso_.

Forse è ellittica l'espressione della madre:

— Sarà morta! – a volte diceva. — *Oh che *senso [mi fa]* che forse è [*sia*] morta la Grassi!*»

Avevo già letto la spiegazione del Treccani, ma il senso di _disgusto _o _ripugnanza _non mi è parso adatto al contesto, ora vedo però che lo interpretaste nel senso di _impressione _o un turbamento psichico come segnalato dal Treccani.


----------



## Starless74

zipp404 said:


> Forse è ellittica l'espressione della madre:
> 
> — Sarà morta! – a volte diceva. — *Oh che *senso [mi fa]* che forse è [*sia*] morta la Grassi!*»


Sì, senza dubbio il senso è quello.  
Il mio dubbio era solo sulla scelta della parola "senso" accanto all'idea della perdita di una persona. Ma non è così importante.


----------



## zipp404

_*G r a  z i e !*_


----------



## Mary49

In questo contesto significa "pena". Ricordiamoci che la madre e il padre di natalia Ginzburg erano di origine triestina e nel dialetto triestino "senso" significa anche "sensazione penosa":    https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=2ahUKEwib8tS3tu3oAhVPlYsKHWBQCOoQFjAFegQIBxAB&url=https://www.atrieste.eu/Pdf/VocabolarioTS.pdf&usg=AOvVaw3D3VDtZAgjEHY2STTetHO2


----------



## zipp404

Mary49 said:


> In questo contesto significa "pena". Ricordiamoci che la madre e il padre di natalia Ginzburg erano di origine triestina e nel dialetto triestino "senso" significa anche "sensazione penosa":



_*Grazie!*_

Quindi la frase potrebbe essere parafrasata come segue

— Sarà morta! – a volte diceva. — *Oh che *pena [mi fa]* che forse è *[sia]* morta la Grassi!*»

il che *cambia il senso* della precedente perifrase, e cioè

*Oh che senso *[=impressione] [mi fa] *che forse è [*sia*] morta la Grassi!*»


----------



## Mary49

Per me è corretto, la madre prova una sensazione penosa pensando che forse la Grassi è morta.


----------



## zipp404

Mary49, intendi dire _pena _nel senso si _disagio spirituale, spesso concomitante o paragonabile alla sofferenza fisica_ [esempi: _sembra un’anima in pena, le pene d’amore_].

Non intendi l'espressione _fare pena_ che significa _suscitare un sentimento di compassione, _vero?

La frase, come la parafraseresti tu?


----------



## Mary49

Certo, intendo pena come sofferenza spirituale. Io parafraserei  la frase così : "Oh, che dispiacere / pena (pensare) che (forse) è morta".


----------



## zipp404

Mary49 said:


> Certo, intendo pena come sofferenza spirituale. Io parafraserei  la frase così : "Oh, che dispiacere (pensare) che (forse) è morta".



_Chiarissimo* Grazie*_.


----------



## green_984

"Senso" = "duro colpo". Questa è la mia interpretazione. Parafrasi completa: "Oh che duro colpo pensare che forse è morta la Grassi!". La frase originale quindi è chiaramente ellittica, giacché un solo vocabolo ("senso") ne racchiude due + verbo sottinteso (...duro colpo pensare...). Una pennellata letteraria, insomma. Alta classe


----------



## Pietruzzo

green_984 said:


> Senso" = "duro colpo


Mi sembra molto lontano come significato. Un duro colpo deriva da un fatto oggettivo, non da un sospetto.
Similmente agli altri direi "Che angoscia pensare che forse è morta!"


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> Mi sembra molto lontano come significato. Un duro colpo deriva da un fatto oggettivo, non da un sospetto.
> Similmente agli altri direi "Che angoscia pensare che forse è morta!"


----------



## Starless74

Mary49 said:


> Ricordiamoci che la madre e il padre di natalia Ginzburg erano di origine triestina e nel dialetto triestino "senso" significa anche "sensazione penosa":


Per maggior chiarezza, incollo qui il passo del dizionario triestino che Mary molto gentilmente ci ha già linkato in _#8_:
Sénso | 3. Sensazione penosa _Me ga fato senso veder un omo grande e groso pianzer come un vedel_. Ho provato una sensazione penosa nel vedere un uomo grande e grosso piangere senza ritegno.​


----------



## green_984

Pietruzzo said:


> Mi sembra molto lontano come *significato*.


"Molto lontano" è dir troppo: un duro colpo si concilia benissimo sia con un'impressione forte che con un turbamento psichico (in riferimento a quanto riporta Treccani). Comunque il mio non voleva essere un tiro al bersaglio (infatti ho specificato dicendo "questa è la mia interpretazione", non "questo è il significato"). Il senso è quello...


----------

